# Newby with a frame id question



## br67 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, I am newby to this site based in Cape Town, South Africa. I am helping a friend of mine with the resto/assembly of his 66 GTO hardtop. The car was literally bought in pieces, so we are in the process of assembling body, installing replacement body panels and making up certain patch panels. I am not 100% sure if the frame/chassis is original to the car - I have found the following numbers on the LH rear outer frame rail - 3876903 and 11 2 66. Can the frame be id'd from these numbers? Thanks


----------

